# Challenging cliffs



## EAMArt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello guys!!
I got a new found passion. Hiking! And I want to show in my pictures the challenging cliffs that I had to climb.  Like a 400ft wall that was 75 degrees with no good grips and if you fall you die!!!!!! But so far my pictures look like your 90 year old grandma can do it. How do I show the height of a rock in a picture?
All the images are done with a 50mm 1/4 lens. Now I have a 28-300mm lens that I will take on my next hike on Saturday. 
Also, if you want to see what I do with the images please visit my blog about Sam's point. » The Sam?s Point Preserve
Thank for all your help!!


----------

